# Smoker, HOA oh joy?!?!?!?!



## falco78 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys just joining now after ordering my 30" digital Masterbuilt smoker. I had to go with an electric model as my HOA on the golf course has regulations against even wood grills so I decided to go with an electric to keep it pretty much set and good with it. I just got it assembled this past weekend and will season it hopefully this Wednesday when I get home from work. This Saturday my girlfriend has already put in a request for a smoked chicken and I plan on doing some cheddar filled, bacon wrapped jalapenos too. I will try to get some pics up of it all!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy and welcome aboard.  We look forward to your cook.


----------



## gary s (Oct 14, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   Love my RF  ........*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 14, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but don’t hesitate to start threads and ask also!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 14, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "SMF User Guidlines" .....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## falco78 (Oct 16, 2013)

It's outside seasoning now!


----------



## falco78 (Oct 19, 2013)

ABT's soooo goof

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

looking good baaaabe


----------



## falco78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dry rub only and barbeque sauce added to dry rub ribs

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## falco78 (Oct 19, 2013)

Not a bad first run

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

